# Garage Door Weatherstripping



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I have an old wooden garage door (brown) that needs to be weather stripped because winter is already around the corner. I don't have time to shop around or order weather-stripping that is brown (since the hardware stores where I'm from only have mostly white strips for new aluminium doors). If I decided to go with the brown down and white weather-stripping, how bad would it look? I can't find a picture online to exemplify it.. which leads me to believe it is a hideous idea lol!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The manufacture did not think it was terrible idea. 

Better than nothing.........

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this the type you're referring to?

If so paint the part you nail through brown to match the door.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yes wrench thats the exact one, and if I may add, quite expensive also. So i guess ill put that strip and if it looks too awful, ill paint it like you mentionned. Ofcourse ill paint in the spring bc its already cold now for that. Thanks guys


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Paint in the garage/basement before you put it up.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Its kind of late for that now, too cold to tale up a painting project, my priority is getting the house winterized.. And either way, all the doors are brown wood painted, im trying to keep everything uniform.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Im also considering condemning the door for the winter by stuffind it with insulation which will cost me alottt less, since the door is very old and it will need to be replaced very soon, instead of outting money into strips for it. Its ine of those wooden doors that breaks into 4 seperate parts when it oopen. Its manual, hot automatic opening so very heavy.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

so I installed one I found for 94$ that was brown. Spent a little more but it was the good stuff. WIsn't that hard to install, the only difficulty I had was that when I'm closing the garage door (and the door is still about 2 feet open), there is an incredible amount of resistance. I can force it shut but then it's very difficult to open after that. Not much of a problem for the winter since my main concern was to seal it good, which it succeeded. I'll address that it in the spring, but I just wanted to bring it up nonetheless since i need to weather-strip my exterior doors as well and I can't afford that same mistake to happen since they're doors that are used daily.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Too tight someplace, did you install it with the door open or closed?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Dammit!!!!!!!!!! That's it! I watched a million videos on Youtube of how to do it and how did I forget I needed to have the door closed (I did it with the door open). UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'll address it in the spring, not sure how I'll fix that though without messing up the already made screw holes in the garage frame...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Caulk and putty them up and start fresh


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

:banghead: Thanks! I guess I'll do that in the spring. Just a pain since I've been watching videos of how to do it for weeks now to make sure I don't mess it up.. atleast it's just a flaw on the part of placement, and not a measurement mistake, which would cost me a new strip..:dance:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

How do I weather strip a door that has a granite/marble step? I can't mount the strip to that...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Put the weather proofing material on the bottom of the door.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yup, found it, somehting like this?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yep, that should work, as long as your were not asking about the garage door.

BG


----------

